
Could Rust Be a New Source of Renewable Energy? - starpilot
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a28555278/rust-electricity/
======
ncmncm
Is there no merit that won't be claimed by Rust advocates?

:-)

~~~
pjmlp
In the beginning it was just a game. :)

~~~
beatgammit
It was a fungus far before it was a game. :)

